# Place of service for 93010



## kcolum81 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hello,

We are a cardiology group who does the interpretation and report for EKG's for other (not cardiologist) physicians in both hospital, office and outpatient settings. What place of service should we be billing under - the place the EKG was performed or the place the EKG was interpreted/reported? I cannot seem to find any recently updated information on this. Also, if anyone could provide a link to the information, that would be fantastic! Thank you.


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Jul 26, 2019)

Good morning!
I have attached a link to MLN Matters Number MM7631 which discusses POS coding instructions.  Basically, you are to report the POS for the location where the face-to-face portion of the service took place.  For EKGs, this would be the POS the patient was when they had the EKG done.
https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...k-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/Downloads/MM7631.pdf


----------



## kcolum81 (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you, Amanda!


----------

